# That's a lot of CRAC



## VPSCorey (Aug 23, 2013)

So when you go 2N+2 for a Tier 4 facility, here's the CRAC row for an expansion.  Subfloor is 48" deep always funny when someone jumps down the hole and then stands up.  Most other facilities it's around 36".


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice. Where is this at?


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 23, 2013)

Private Facility


----------



## RyanD (Aug 23, 2013)

i know i know i know 



concerto49 said:


> Nice. Where is this at?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Aug 23, 2013)

Gotta have that CRAC! I wonder if DC CRAC techs ever randomly yell "I LOVE CRAC!"...


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool! (Such a lame pun)


----------

